# hi ratio shortening vs crisco no trans fat



## nutcase68 (May 8, 2007)

What is hi ratio shortening? I was told I had to adjust it in my frostening to use. How do I do that?
Crisco went went trans fat free and it now has crusting issues.  It crusts way to fast.  I am looking for another shortening or a way to modify my tried and true recipes that I already like.  Any ideas???


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

butter. much tastier, and much healthier. it's real.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

high ratio shortening is shortening that has had substances called _emulsifiers_ added to it. _Emulsifiers _help keep oil and water from separating, which is important in icings (keeps them from leaking)

While I agree with Siduri that butter is better, you won't be able to substitute butter for the shortening in your recipe and get anything resembling the same result.


----------



## nutcase68 (May 8, 2007)

Erik;173396 said:


> high ratio shortening is shortening that has had substances called _emulsifiers_ added to it. _Emulsifiers _help keep oil and water from separating, which is important in icings (keeps them from leaking)
> 
> I was told I need to make adjustments in my frosting when I use it. What kind of adjustments? Thanks for the quick response.
> Mary


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

FWIW, I've been using palm oil shortening for my pastries. I love it. It's the next best thing to using lard, but without the health issues. 

So far I've used it just like Crisco, and haven't noticed any differences.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

KYHeirloomer, would that be the organic Spectrum shortening you are using? I found some info on it a while back and have been curious as to how it works and tastes.. I would really like to quit using Crisco in anything really..
Thanks for any tips.


----------

